# Gdk-CRITICAL **: IA__gdk_x11_display_get_xdisplay:



## jeltoesolnce (Oct 29, 2015)

I get such error message when I run any GUI application:


```
Gdk-CRITICAL **: IA__gdk_x11_display_get_xdisplay: assertion 'GDK_IS_DISPLAY (display)' failed
```

What it is? How can I get rid of this message?

Best regards,
Vladimir Vasilenko.


----------

